# Latest Green Aqua video featuring Seachem



## Hufsa (3 Feb 2022)

I have never felt so aggressively "sold at" as this video, feels so cringy I immediately knew I needed to hear some other impressions on this 😂
Seachem shows up around the 7:10 mark. Oof.

..I wonder if my organic soup is done cooking yet 🤔


----------



## plantnoobdude (3 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> I have never felt so aggressively "sold at" as this video, feels so cringy I immediately knew I needed to hear some other impressions on this 😂
> Seachem shows up around the 7:10 mark. Oof.
> 
> ..I wonder if my organic soup is done cooking yet 🤔


dosing instructions for seachem are straight forward?!?!? Absolutely not, you need to whip out a calculator to figure out how much you need to dose LOL.
what does "organics, vitamins, amino acids" even mean...... "Organic soup"?????
I am sure all of you know about the "biological media".
ugh, i hate everything about the video. everything seems so scripted...


----------



## Hufsa (3 Feb 2022)

I especially like the very obvious cuts where the Seachem sales rep just kept on talking and the editors apparently were like "nope thats enough from you" and cut to some moss


----------



## arcturus (3 Feb 2022)

Hopefully Green Aqua will not repeat this stunt. And if they do, they should not use an extremely annoying and vague marketeer but someone who can actually keep the audience interested for more than 2 seconds. I think this video is a actually a disservice to Seachem, but I am likely wrong...


----------



## MirandaB (3 Feb 2022)

Didn't realise Swordtails were supposed to be planted 😂


----------



## Stu1407 (3 Feb 2022)

The Seachem guy was so embarrassingly bad and fake it was hard to watch more than 30seconds. God knows a company that size should at least be able to find someone who would be an asset to their products.


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2022)

Shills gonna shill. Lord knows there’s plenty of them in the aquarium hobby.


----------



## plantnoobdude (3 Feb 2022)

MirandaB said:


> Didn't realise Swordtails were supposed to be planted 😂


just grab the tail with your tweezers and plug em in the substrate, (seachem fluorite ofcourse)


----------



## MirandaB (3 Feb 2022)

Stu1407 said:


> The Seachem guy was so embarrassingly bad and fake it was hard to watch more than 30seconds. God knows a company that size should at least be able to find someone who would be an asset to their products.


Reminded me of the old Cillit Bang adverts 😂


----------



## Kave_art_man (4 Feb 2022)

Glad I wasn’t the only one, had to turn off after it just became a sales pitch, shame as that’s probably the first time watching a green Aqua video that i  just had to turn it off. Let’s up the see the data and everyone else did the same


----------



## pat1cp (4 Feb 2022)

I continued watching for the hardscape build, that was all.


----------



## Maf 2500 (4 Feb 2022)

🤢
🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Wookii (4 Feb 2022)

Finally plucked up the courage to watch it - good god what were they thinking, and which dreadful daytime QVC slot did they drag poor Brian off.

His indelible lack of charisma will be forever etched on my brain! 😂


----------



## hypnogogia (4 Feb 2022)

What’s Organic Soup, and since when do plants need amino acids?


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Feb 2022)

Oh gosh... I just don't like these infomercials...


hypnogogia said:


> What’s Organic Soup, and since when do plants need amino acids?


Oh they do, but plants are fully capable of synthesizing all the amino acids they need internally - except of course if they are suffering from deficiencies of the essential nutrients (Carbon, Oxygen, macros or micros).    I dont even think water column dosing of amino acids would do a anything important for the plants...  or if it's even a _thing.  _

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Ria95 (4 Feb 2022)

seem to remember that no aquarium is filtered right unless it uses Seachem Pumice Matrix.  So I can only say :

I'm shocked, shocked, to find that teleshopping is going on in here .


----------



## Hufsa (4 Feb 2022)

B-but but Flourish! It's got what plants crave!


----------



## hypnogogia (4 Feb 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> . I dont even think water column dosing of amino acids would do a anything for the plants


That’s kind of what I meant.


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Feb 2022)

I feel we're maybe doing a disservice to the poor (marketing manager for seachem?), but yes the video was highly scripted and very targeted; quite a turn off.


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Feb 2022)

To be honest I don’t really find anything wrong with that video, yes it feels like a promotional video just to push some Seachem products but forgive me if I’m wrong here but I’m sure I heard dialogue to the effect that this Aquascaper will be a Judge in Seachems new aquascaping contest, guaranteed this vid is a promotional push to attain that judging role and any Kudos or business that may follow. Seachem rep looked super confident and the Aquascaper just looked embarrassed. It is what it is, we all have to make a living!


----------



## Hufsa (4 Feb 2022)

I dont have anything against the seachem guy personally, I cant even remember his name. I just thought the video was a big swing and a miss and wanted to have some fun with how bad it was 😁 

Business gonna business and dont be thinking Green Aqua arent selling people things, theyre just much better at disguising it


----------



## plantnoobdude (4 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Business gonna business and dont be thinking Green Aqua arent selling people things, theyre just much better at disguising it


yes, definitely. if UK was part of the EU i'd definitely buy a lot of stuff from them, their relatively genuine opinions on such products and more subtle "selling" is nicer lol.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (4 Feb 2022)

X3NiTH said:


> It is what it is, we all have to make a living!


Definitely, but there has to be a point where running more and more undercover ads simply becomes detrimental to their business.
I used to watch their videos pretty regularly but nowadays I only do if there's a guest (other than Brian from Seachem) since such a big time share of their videos is spent "selling".


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Feb 2022)

I can say for absolute certainty that Brian from Seachem is far more entertaining to watch than having to watch your favourite YouTubers roll out yet another Skillshare or NordVPN plug, at least it’s on Topic!


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Feb 2022)

X3NiTH said:


> To be honest I don’t really find anything wrong with that video, yes it feels like a promotional video just to push some Seachem products but forgive me if I’m wrong here but I’m sure I heard dialogue to the effect that this Aquascaper will be a Judge in Seachems new aquascaping contest, guaranteed this vid is a promotional push to attain that judging role and any Kudos or business that may follow. Seachem rep looked super confident and the Aquascaper just looked embarrassed. It is what it is, we all have to make a living!


Hi @X3NiTH  On balance, I agree  - and if Seachem enables cool events with their sponsorships to promote the hobby (and their products) we shouldn't dismiss that.  Also, Seachem are certainly given a lot of hobbyists, especially beginners, a _garden path _ to fertilizing their plants and conditioning their water for livestock etc. with their core products... we shouldn't dismiss that either.  I am still not going to be a fan of these videos, but I already made that point.
Also, I own and use (and occasionally recommend) several Seachem products myself (Off the top of my head: Seachem Tidal HOB filters, Seachem Matrix, Seachem Purigen, Seachem Iron and Seachem Prime). Did I mention Seachem? (... the check is running late!) 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (5 Feb 2022)

His indelible lack of charisma will be forever etched on my brain! 😂


Wookii said:


> View attachment 181646



I bet that coffee was absolutely roasting and that’s why he so panicked


----------



## Yugang (5 Feb 2022)

I love the green aqua video's, especially their trip to Japan.

For Sachem the video probably works well, with 25 k views in 3 days - far more than the viewcount of videos on their website. The salesperson does what he is paid for, get the brandname out to a massive number of people. 

Seachem sells convenience, they hold the hands of starters and the not-so-nerdy segment of aquarium hobyists. They can't make a business just from the friendly bunch on the ferts pages of UKAPS. In their customer segmentation map they would probably depict us with:






Note to the picture: We see our Druid (a.k.a. @Zeus) working on his magic potion. On the right we see @plantbrain , he really likes it fat. The small yet unidentified guy in the center (perhaps @Happi ?) likes it really lean. In front of our druid, carefully observing and all ears, is Seachem's R&D head.


----------



## swyftfeet (5 Feb 2022)

I kinda feel for Brian the seachem guy here.    You guys have a very valid point, but being often dragged into marketing sessions and put on display to demonstrate our products, CEO happily titles me a "geek that can speak,"  You never quite know how much to "dumb it down"  for the audience you're talking with, so it can go off script really easily.    I'd hate to have any of my spiels on the internet.  I think this guy is more used to talking to general hobbyists.

It was over the top considering GA normal content, but its not abnormal in promoting business.   Lets not pretend that they don't heavily push ADA stuff there too.

I remember when I was first learning this stuff like 3-5 weeks ago.  bad-um-tish,  I watched almost all of the content including GHs stuff.  and I was off to the races.

powered up my google foo: All I need is some ADA soil.  some black and yellow magic dust! check! write that down!  holy cow plants come in cultures those gotta be good...   ok a rimless tank shouldn't cost too much its just low Fe glass and some silicone.   I made a wish list and then started looking up prices.   I honestly guffawed and then had to chortle.

The price of these boutique product lines are insane for a vast majority of hobbyists.    I promptly had to get real with myself.   Same stuff happens in woodworking.  go ahead and check out:  bridge city tools.        Want to pay 60 quid for a straight edge or north of 350 for a handplane or hand saw, they've got your back.

Seachem is a more accessible brand.   Its the volkswagon GTI to the audi R8s


----------



## CJM70 (5 Feb 2022)

I was disapointed as well. But then GA have always pushed not only Seachem, but plenty of other unnecessary products with magic tank enhancing claims.  That expensive anti-algae device springs to mind (twinstar nano or some such). I watch their content because I like seeing the end result scapes, and they do impart useful info. Sure, they even use NLP techniques to draw you in, but then so does every man and his dog who did a free NLP course during lockdown, lol. And if they help perpetuate and improve the hobby, so be it.  I am actually far happier with Seachem than I am with Dennerle at the moment, who seem to have surreptitiously made a significant back-pedal from the shrimp side of the hobby. (I’m still gonna buy a scapers 70 tank though 😂😂).

I don’t think it’s fair to rag on the Seachem chap though. The GA guys can be pretty persuasive and the poor guy must have got roped in, unsuspecting that the audience would be so critical. 

I nearly placed an order with GA last week, but they wanted £50 in shipping which would actually only have cost a tenner.  I can only assume they are trying to deliberately put non EU buyers off due to customs paperwork 🤷‍♂️.

let’s face it though, there are worse channels out there, who actually have a negative impact on the hobby with all the mis-advice they give 🙄.

Just my take since you asked 👍


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Feb 2022)

I think we can lighten up over this as @X3NiTH says.There are plenty of depressing things in the world and far better than a sponsored YT video of eg a new light or filter 20 minutes in and still not out of the boxing


----------



## Nick potts (5 Feb 2022)

swyftfeet said:


> Want to pay 60 quid for a straight edge or north of 350 for a handplane or hand saw, they've got your back.



I didn't know I did, but those tools do look very nice 

As for the vid, Meh, I wouldn't watch it all, but I can understand it, not up to their usual "you NEED ADA" advertising standards though.


----------



## Happi (5 Feb 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> What’s Organic Soup, and since when do plants need amino acids?


 it can be beneficial at chelating several nutrients to make them easier for the plant to absorb. think of a using MnSo4 vs MnSo4 with some added Amino acid to the solution. the solution with Amino Acid will perform better, even though plant will use Mn and So4 from both solution because Mn and So4 both are required by plants.  if someone want to explore the idea about adding it to their stock solution, look no further, try the *L-Glycine Amino Acid 

L-Glycine Amino Acid Powder | Pure Food Grade Amino Supplement | MBFerts Bulk Wholesale Hydroponic Equipment Dealer* 

I calculated the dose for 500 ml solution, 20 ml per 50 gallon. add 2.536 gram L-glycine and this will add 0.1 ppm N per dose.  but let me give you heads up though, if you overdose it, it will trigger algae's.  might be bit off topic but since we are talking about Amico acid here, why not mention this as well.


----------



## Happi (5 Feb 2022)

Yugang said:


> I love the green aqua video's, especially their trip to Japan.
> 
> For Sachem the video probably works well, with 25 k views in 3 days - far more than the viewcount of videos on their website. The salesperson does what he is paid for, get the brandname out to a massive number of people.
> 
> ...


its not that I like it lean, its that I only add what is needed.


----------

